# Does Anyone have any information on Western Flyer Wagons.



## curtis (Apr 26, 2011)

I have an old one and need to find some parts for it if possible. I also have been searching to find out what year i have etc. if you know or have any information on this wagon can you please let me know. Thank you


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you have a photo you could post? I could check a couple of my riding toy collector books to see if a match can be found.

Dave


----------



## kcrowe (Apr 26, 2011)

Like Dave said, definately post a pic...you'll be surprised on the amount of information these guys on this forum can give you just from pic's.

Ken


----------



## Sulley (Apr 27, 2011)

While we wait for pictures i just picked up a Western Flyer 50, any ider what year it is.  Thanks Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 27, 2011)

Sulley, I see a very similar Radio Flyer on a 1954 catalog page. This could very well be the same wagon only sold through Western Auto under their brand. I've seen those smooth hub caps sold on ebay recently and wondered what wagon they went to. So you answered a question for me at the same time!

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Apr 28, 2011)

Well i bought it to make a Wedding wagon out of it but i think i will keep it and find another to do.  Sulley


----------



## whitestonesteve (Jul 31, 2011)

*Western Flyer Wagon*





We picked this up at a yard sale a few years ago.  Does anyone have any idea what year it is or what it might be worth?
-Steve


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 30, 2017)

It doesn't look like the original poster ever posted pictures, but I have what I am sure is a Western Flyer wooden wagon. (The panels and the caps on the wheels are all in the style of Western Flyer, not Radio Flyer.) However, there isn't any marking anywhere as to brand and it appears that the sides are original. Here are some photos. Any ideas of age or value?


----------



## tug561 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sulley said:


> While we wait for pictures i just picked up a Western Flyer 50, any ider what year it is.  Thanks Sulley
> 
> View attachment 508001



radio steel company (now Radio Flyer) made that wagon. I would say its from the 50s. the wagons from the 50s used a number after the name for example "Rex 90", in the 60s they started putting would looks like and "arrow head with a dot behind it" on the side after the name.


----------



## Vintagelife (Feb 9, 2020)

tug561 said:


> radio steel company (now Radio Flyer) made that wagon. I would say its from the 50s. the wagons from the 50s used a number after the name for example "Rex 90", in the 60s they started putting would looks like and "arrow head with a dot behind it" on the side after the name.





So any help with this would be much appreciated. I think what I have is a


tug561 said:


> radio steel company (now Radio Flyer) made that wagon. I would say its from the 50s. the wagons from the 50s used a number after the name for example "Rex 90", in the 60s they started putting would looks like and "arrow head with a dot behind it" on the side after the name.


----------



## Vintagelife (Feb 9, 2020)

Vintagelife said:


> View attachment 1137334
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what I think I have is a Western Flyer GTO that if I'm correct was only manufactured for a few months in the late 60s and we're forced to stop production due to Pontiac sueing them for trademark violation. Is any of this true? Any help would be greatly appreciated because I can't find much on this wagon..


----------



## Vintagelife (Feb 9, 2020)

tug561 said:


> radio steel company (now Radio Flyer) made that wagon. I would say its from the 50s. the wagons from the 50s used a number after the name for example "Rex 90", in the 60s they started putting would looks like and "arrow head with a dot behind it" on the side after the name.



Any idea on fair market value on this wagon?


----------

